# Prince of Persia: Le Sabbie del Tempo Remake



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2020)

In un'epoca di nuova generazione di console e, soprattutto, remake, non poteva mancare nella lista anche uno di *Prince of Persia: Le Sabbie del Tempo* uscito nel lontano 2003 su PS2, Xbox e PC ed ispirato alla saga inventata da Jordan Mechner negli anni 80' e poi acquistata da Ubisoft. Curiosamente, anche in questo remake, che avrà una grafica totalmente nuova, ad interpretare il principe di Persia sarà sempre l'attore Yuri Lowenthal.

*Prince of Persia: Le Sabbie del Tempo Remake* uscirà il *21 gennaio 2021* per le seguenti piattaforme: *PS4, Xbox One, PC, uPlay ed Epic Store*. Inoltre, effettuando il preorder del gioco, è possibile ottenere una skin per il principe protagonista del gioco ispirata alla versione originale del titolo. 

Video del trailer al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2020)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2020)

Remake per PS3, casomai? 

E' uno scempio. Sarebbe pessimo anche come remaster.
L'hanno assegnato a una divisione indiana di Ubisoft con due lire di budget.

Gente infuriata, giustamente. Non è il modo di trattare una IP gloriosa come questa.


----------



## sipno (11 Settembre 2020)

Mamma che delusione! È una remastered!


----------



## kekkopot (11 Settembre 2020)

Madonna.. Certi giochi su iphone hanno grafica migliore


----------



## Zanc9 (11 Settembre 2020)

La prima trilogia è stato un vero e proprio capolavoro...purtroppo si fa troppa confusione anche come denomminazione tra Remaster, Remake e Reboot...

La remaster è quello che è stato fatto con the last of us per ps4, o per Halo ultimamente: non si lavora andando a modificare il contenuto del gioco originale ma lo si "rimasterizza" cambiando la risoluzione e i filtri visivi ambientali. Il remake è questo o anche quello che è stato fatto per crash bandicoot, stesso codice di gioco ma con nuovi modelli poligonali, nuove texture, nuovi sfondi (parti non giocabili)...il reboot è quello che è stato fatto con Resident Evil 2 e 3 e pure con Final Fantasy 7 e cioè il gioco viene rifatto praticamente da zero (sì il reboot solitamente è la riproposizione originale di una saga, ma nel caso si parla del reboot di un titolo specifico della saga che comunque è completamente stravolto dall'originale come codice di gioco)


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Remake per PS3, casomai?
> 
> E' uno scempio. Sarebbe pessimo anche come remaster.
> L'hanno assegnato a una divisione indiana di Ubisoft con due lire di budget.
> ...



Amo la saga di POP ma questa è una roba davvero indegna..

è incredibile come Ubisoft non riesca a sfruttare questo franchising in modo dignitoso..pensiamo a produzioni mastodontiche come i vari assassin's creed e poi vediamo sta roba..mah...


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2020)

Sticavoli della grafica, questo gioco è un capolavoro. Me lo prestò un mio amico tanti anni fa ed io lo finìì in una settimana su PS2, oltre ad aver consumato la demo comprata in edicola  . I sequel, purtroppo, non sono altrettanto belli e l'ultimo per PS3 ne ho sentito parlare malissimo. Sarà mio!


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Amo la saga di POP ma questa è una roba davvero indegna..
> 
> *è incredibile come Ubisoft non riesca a sfruttare questo franchising in modo dignitoso*..pensiamo a produzioni mastodontiche come i vari assassin's creed e poi vediamo sta roba..mah...


Sì, vero negli ultimi anni lo ha trascurato molto, probabilmente perchè fissati con Assassin's Creed, ma inizialmente l'ha sfruttato alla grande. L'obiettivo penso sia come con Crash, fare remake dei primi capitoli per poi fare un semi-reboot e rilanciare la saga in caso di successo. Certo è che vedo malumore in giro per questo trailer e li posso pure capire, però aspettiamo prima di bocciarlo.


----------



## Zanc9 (11 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sticavoli della grafica, questo gioco è un capolavoro. Me lo prestò un mio amico tanti anni fa ed io lo finìì in una settimana su PS2, oltre ad aver consumato la *demo comprata in edicola*  . I sequel, purtroppo, non sono altrettanto belli e l'ultimo per PS3 ne ho sentito parlare malissimo. Sarà mio!



Madonna la mia infanzia...ho giocato tutti i giochi Ps1 solo per 15 minuti in pratica


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sticavoli della grafica, questo gioco è un capolavoro. Me lo prestò un mio amico tanti anni fa ed io lo finìì in una settimana su PS2, oltre ad aver consumato la demo comprata in edicola  . I sequel, purtroppo, non sono altrettanto belli e l'ultimo per PS3 ne ho sentito parlare malissimo. Sarà mio!



Io ho la trilogia completa per PS2, li adoro, questo è senza dubbio il capitolo più "fiabesco" e quindi ha un alone magico quesi..però il mio preferito è warrior whitin...

L'ultimo per PS3 ce l'ho, non è malaccio, per l'epoca la grafica era buona e anche il game play non fa schifo..

ci fu poi l'esperimento del 2008 che avevo per la Xbox 360...
questo per intenderci: 






E qui ci sarebbe tanto da dire perché era davvero un prodotto fresco, la grafica meravigliosa e l'ambientazione indovintissima..anche la trama...il problema era il gameplay strano, non so dire come ma pur adorandolo mi ha lasciato poco..e purtroppo fu un flop quindi il progetto venne abbandonato..dico purtroppo perché con quella grafica poteva davvero essere una nuova saga originale rispetto all'ultimo che pareva il cugino un po' sfigato di Assassin's Creed


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ho la trilogia completa per PS2, li adoro, questo è senza dubbio il capitolo più "fiabesco" e quindi ha un alone magico quesi..però il mio preferito è warrior whitin...
> 
> L'ultimo per PS3 ce l'ho, non è malaccio, per l'epoca la grafica era buona e anche il game play non fa schifo..
> 
> ...


Eh io per ultimo su PS3 questo qui intendevo, poi c'è quello uscito ai tempi del film nel 2010 che dovrebbe essere l'ultimo uscito. Le recensioni lo hanno accolto anche bene, ma i fan lo hanno distrutto a sto Prince of Persia in stile cartoon (il cui seguito conclusivo è uscito solo su Nintendo DS leggo ora su Wikipedia). Mmmah. Quasi quasi mi è venuta voglia di giocare ai capitoli che mi rimangono  .


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh io per ultimo su PS3 questo qui intendevo, poi c'è quello uscito ai tempi del film nel 2010 che dovrebbe essere l'ultimo uscito. Le recensioni lo hanno accolto anche bene, ma i fan lo hanno distrutto a sto Prince of Persia in stile cartoon (il cui seguito conclusivo è uscito solo su Nintendo DS leggo ora su Wikipedia). Mmmah. Quasi quasi mi è venuta voglia di giocare ai capitoli che mi rimangono  .



Se riesci a procurarti quel capitolo del 2008, secondo me si trova su ebay usato a 2-3 euro, ti dico che provarlo per me ne vale la pena..era comunque un gioco diverso..
l'ultimo del 2010 appunto era legato al film, come detto tecnicamente un buon prodotto ma è chiaro che rispetto ad assassin's era molto meno attraente..

Secondo me la sara avrebbe ancora molto da dire, anche come gameplay è un tipo di gioco diverso, che richiede ancora un po' di abilità e non il solito open world...

Però è un genere che evidentemente ormai interessa a pochi


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Madonna la mia infanzia...ho giocato tutti i giochi Ps1 solo per 15 minuti in pratica


Sì, tra l'altro nella demo la grafica aveva più fps, i personaggi non parlavano mai ed il principe urlava come un pazzo quando combatteva, specie quando finiva i nemici con il pugnale. A tratti era più interessante del gioco completo, in quanto c'era un'atmosfera silenziosa non presente nella versione finale xD.


----------



## Zanc9 (11 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sì, tra l'altro nella demo la grafica aveva più fps, i personaggi non parlavano mai ed il principe urlava come un pazzo quando combatteva, specie quando finiva i nemici con il pugnale. A tratti era più interessante del gioco completo, in quanto c'era un'atmosfera silenziosa non presente nella versione finale xD.



Gli urli li avranno cavati perchè dopo 2 o 3 ore di gioco ti avrebbe indotto schizzofrenia probabilmente ahahah


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se riesci a procurarti quel capitolo del 2008, secondo me si trova su ebay usato a 2-3 euro, ti dico che provarlo per me ne vale la pena..era comunque un gioco diverso..
> l'ultimo del 2010 appunto era legato al film, come detto tecnicamente un buon prodotto ma è chiaro che rispetto ad assassin's era molto meno attraente..
> 
> Secondo me la sara avrebbe ancora molto da dire, anche come gameplay è un tipo di gioco diverso, che richiede ancora un po' di abilità e non il solito open world...
> ...


Proprio per questo motivo, secondo me, la Ubisoft non si è sprecata molto graficamente. C'è da dire che nel genere platform (ormai del tutto trascurato dalle grandi software house, solo ora stanno rilanciando alla grandissima Crash Bandicoot), è più importante la giocabilità che la grafica, ma ormai per la massa di videogiocatori odierna se un gioco "non ha la grafica figha, non è bellohohohoh". Certo, potevano impegnarsi di più, ma bocciarlo già da adesso mi sembra esagerato e temo che proprio per questo fatto flopperà e si perderà l'ennesima occasione di rilanciare un brand che come dici tu, anche per me ha ancora molto da dire. Vediamo che combinano...


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Gli urli li avranno cavati perchè dopo 2 o 3 ore di gioco ti avrebbe indotto schizzofrenia probabilmente ahahah


Però erano strafighi e rendevano i combattimenti più avvincenti. Almeno per me.


----------



## Zanc9 (11 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Proprio per questo motivo, secondo me, la Ubisoft non si è sprecata molto graficamente. C'è da dire che nel genere platform (ormai del tutto trascurato dalle grandi software house, solo ora stanno rilanciando alla grandissima Crash Bandicoot), è più importante la giocabilità che la grafica, ma ormai per la massa di videogiocatori odierna se un gioco "non ha la grafica figha, non è bellohohohoh". Certo, potevano impegnarsi di più, ma bocciarlo già da adesso mi sembra esagerato e temo che proprio per questo fatto flopperà e si perderà l'ennesima occasione di rilanciare un brand che come dici tu, anche per me ha ancora molto da dire. Vediamo che combinano...



Proprio per questo mi spiace abbia floppato quello del 2008..la grafica per il tempo era superba e molto originale, anche in tema col gioco direi visto l'aspetto fumettisitico..il Principe oltretutto rispetto al solito era meno Dark e più "ca224ro"..

Ci speravo davvero da lì potesse partire una bella serie di giochi invece morì tutto


----------



## Zanc9 (11 Settembre 2020)

Fra l'altro ricordo che il secondo capitolo, warrior within, aveva 2 finali completamente differenti uno dei quali totalmente incongruente con l'inizio del terzo capitolo, the two thrones...ai tempi infatti non capii e rimasi mooooolto confuso ahaah


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Fra l'altro ricordo che il secondo capitolo, warrior within, aveva 2 finali completamente differenti uno dei quali totalmente incongruente con l'inizio del terzo capitolo, the two thrones...ai tempi infatti non capii e rimasi mooooolto confuso ahaah


Sì, il finale alternativo è il vero finale. Io lo giocai su PSP dove aveva il sottotitolo di Revelations. Fu un adattamento chiavica (dialoghi con audio nettamente in ritardo con quello che succedeva nel gioco), ma tutto sommato divertente. Ma ho preferito il primo. Quelli in 2d mai giocati sinceramente, così come il terzo I Due Troni.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se riesci a procurarti quel capitolo del 2008, secondo me si trova su ebay usato a 2-3 euro, ti dico che provarlo per me ne vale la pena..era comunque un gioco diverso..
> l'ultimo del 2010 appunto era legato al film, come detto tecnicamente un buon prodotto ma è chiaro che rispetto ad assassin's era molto meno attraente..
> 
> Secondo me la sara avrebbe ancora molto da dire, anche come gameplay è un tipo di gioco diverso, che richiede ancora un po' di abilità e non il solito open world...
> ...


Su Steam ci sono TUTTI i capitoli scontati a 1,99€.  

Partirò da I Due Troni.


----------



## Zanc9 (11 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Su Steam ci sono TUTTI i capitoli scontati a 1,99€.
> 
> Partirò da I Due Troni.



Ti dirò, non li ricordo benissimo perché credo siano passati 15 anni, ma il terzo me lo ricordo molto divertente ed il finale soprattutto mi rimase impresso, lo adorai!


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ti dirò, non li ricordo benissimo perché credo siano passati 15 anni, ma il terzo me lo ricordo molto divertente ed il finale soprattutto mi rimase impresso, lo adorai!


Vero, divertentissimo, ci sto giocando in queste ore dopo averlo acquistato su Steam ahahahah. Su questo remake, io direi di aspettare almeno i video sui gameplay, alla fine fanno vedere solo i filmati. Premetto che non mi hanno entusiasmato ed anch'io trovo il motore grafico antiquato, pessimo su PS4, così come non mi piace come hanno fatto il design del principe, troppo da fighetto da telefilm per i teenager, però aspettiamo. Inoltre, quello del trailer si tratta di una pre-alpha, quindi magari ci possono essere dei cambiamenti, netti o meno, magari degli aggiustamenti grafici, chissà... 

Secondo me, uscirà un titolo discreto tutto sommato. C'è da dire che il prezzo è sui 40€. Poco, per un titolo nuovo PS4.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Settembre 2020)

Paragone con Alpha build (sinistra, versione del trailer) con un'immagine della build più recente.
Siamo ancora lontani dai fasti dei remake usciti quest'anno, ma perlomeno la versione recente è accettabile, soprattutto il modello di Farah.

Si spera che entro gennaio 2021 rilasceranno un prodotto degno.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Paragone con Alpha build (sinistra, versione del trailer) con un'immagine della build più recente.
> Siamo ancora lontani dai fasti dei remake usciti quest'anno, ma perlomeno la versione recente è accettabile, soprattutto il modello di Farah.
> 
> Si spera che entro gennaio 2021 rilasceranno un prodotto degno.


Bene, sono ancora più fiducioso! Comunque se avevano queste immagini nettamente migliori potevano aspettare, perchè la shitstorm è stata notevole purtroppo per Ubisoft. Youtube ed i social non perdonano e basta un errore nella comunicazione per provocare il finimondo.

A proposito, se guardate il trailer italiano, al minuto 1:39 Farah quando sta per cadere ed il principe la tiene con il pugnale lei pronuncia una frase, forse una formula e pare che dice: "_Caco l'occhio!_"  che era una parola che permetteva di scappare dai pericoli o qualcosa del genere . Ovviamente, pure su youtube tra i tanti perculi per la grafica non poteva mancare chi si è accorto di questa perla trash involontaria ahahahah.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ho la trilogia completa per PS2, li adoro, questo è senza dubbio il capitolo più "fiabesco" e quindi ha un alone magico quesi..però il mio preferito è warrior whitin...
> 
> L'ultimo per PS3 ce l'ho, non è malaccio, per l'epoca la grafica era buona e anche il game play non fa schifo..
> 
> ...



Questo è l'unico capitolo che ho giocato della Saga. Ho amato questo gioco, in tutto e per tutto. All'epoca lo giocai su Xbox 360.
Ricordo come se fosse ieri che io e mio fratello iniziammo una sera a modificarci la 360. Non l'avevamo mai fatto, era la prima volta che ci cimentavamo in una cosa del genere, seguendo guide su guide online... Passammo la notte in bianco ma riuscimmo a modificare con successo la 360 e questo Prince of Persia fu il primo gioco che testammo ehehe. Che bei ricordi!! Un valore estremo che lega me, mio fratello la 360 e questo gioco!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Settembre 2020)

A me Prince of Persia non è mai piaciuto, è proprio l'ambientazione asiatica che non mi è mai andata a genio.


----------



## BB7 (13 Settembre 2020)

Gioco leggendario e "padre" di tante saghe come Assassin's Creed o God of War


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (10 Novembre 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (10 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


Pare che ci siano dei miglioramenti nella grafica. In ogni caso, lo comprerò. Bisogna supportare questa saga, purtroppo, finita nel dimenticatoio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pare che ci siano dei miglioramenti nella grafica. In ogni caso, lo comprerò. Bisogna supportare questa saga, purtroppo, finita nel dimenticatoio.



Se lo fanno anche per PC probabilmente lo comprerò, anche se non sono un grande appassionato di questa saga.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Novembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se lo fanno anche per PC probabilmente lo comprerò, anche se non sono un grande appassionato di questa saga.


Nel post principale ci sono scritte tutte le piattaforme per cui uscirà. Per la tua felicità, il PC è tra queste  .


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nel post principale ci sono scritte tutte le piattaforme per cui uscirà. Per la tua felicità, il PC è tra queste  .



Mi era sfuggito, allora lo prenderò appena possibile!


----------



## fabri47 (10 Novembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mi era sfuggito, allora lo prenderò appena possibile!


Sinceramente è tra i giochi che attendo di più, alla faccia dei bimbominkia che dopo aver visto il trailer "eh ma la grafika non spakka, non lo comprerohohoh". Per carità, la grafica nei trailer è pessima per essere un gioco PS4 e lo ammetto pure io, ma:
1) Era una pre-alpha e Ubisoft ha fatto la cavolata di pubblicare il trailer con quella grafica, quando nella versione finale sarà molto meglio.
2) I bimbiminkia ossessionati ESCLUSIVAMENTE dall'impatto visivo. E sia chiaro, non mi riferisco agli utenti del forum che hanno come sempre commentato in maniera costruttiva, ma a molti che hanno criticato il trailer in rete e che lo hanno di fatto già bocciato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente è tra i giochi che attendo di più, alla faccia dei bimbominkia che dopo aver visto il trailer "eh ma la grafika non spakka, non lo comprerohohoh". Per carità, la grafica nei trailer è pessima per essere un gioco PS4 e lo ammetto pure io, ma:
> 1) Era una pre-alpha e Ubisoft ha fatto la cavolata di pubblicare il trailer con quella grafica, quando nella versione finale sarà molto meglio.
> 2) I bimbiminkia ossessionati ESCLUSIVAMENTE dall'impatto visivo. E sia chiaro, non mi riferisco agli utenti del forum che hanno come sempre commentato in maniera costruttiva, ma a molti che hanno criticato il trailer in rete e che lo hanno di fatto già bocciato.



Io lo prenderò appena ho qualche soldo da "buttare", nel senso che prima ho altri giochi che hanno la priorità (AC Valhalla, Cyberpunk, l'espansione di WoW), come ho detto non sono mai stato un grande appassionato di questa saga, voglio dargli un'altra possibilità, forse ero troppo "bimbominkia" quando lo provai anni fa.
Ricordo che i miei mi comprarono Prince of Persia 3D per PC e Dino Crisis 1 quasi in contemporanea per il mio compleanno nel 1999, il primo lo giocai con mio fratello ma non mi piacque particolarmente, mentre Dino Crisis l'ho giocato fino allo sfinimento.
Se mai la Capcom dovesse fare un remake di Dino Crisis 1 in stile Resident Evil 2 e 3, e mi stupisce che ancora non l'abbiano fatto, lo comprerei immediatamente


----------



## fabri47 (10 Novembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io lo prenderò appena ho qualche soldo da "buttare", nel senso che prima ho altri giochi che hanno la priorità (AC Valhalla, Cyberpunk, l'espansione di WoW), come ho detto non sono mai stato un grande appassionato di questa saga, voglio dargli un'altra possibilità, forse ero troppo "bimbominkia" quando lo provai anni fa.
> Ricordo che i miei mi comprarono Prince of Persia 3D per PC e Dino Crisis 1 quasi in contemporanea per il mio compleanno nel 1999, il primo lo giocai con mio fratello ma non mi piacque particolarmente, mentre Dino Crisis l'ho giocato fino allo sfinimento.
> Se mai la Capcom dovesse fare un remake di Dino Crisis 1 in stile Resident Evil 2 e 3, e mi stupisce che ancora non l'abbiano fatto, lo comprerei immediatamente


Io ho giocato alla saga delle sabbie del tempo e poi ultimamente mi sono rimontato la PS3 ed ho acquistato sullo store quello in cell shading che ho trovato carino. Il 3d mai giocato, ma dai video che ho visto non sembra granchè.


----------

